# Please Help in Maple Story!



## XxCareBearxX (Jan 12, 2005)

Can some1 plz help me with ma error code? whenever i try to open it it always says: error code:-2147467259 (unspecified error) and I've tried everything! Email ms GMs re-install other forums.. LOTS of stuff so can some1 PLEASE help me ive been tryin to fix this for 3 MONTHS


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi and welcome

Go here and follow the instructions there.


----------

